# CC "Escorted Tours" are they ludicrously priced ????



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The other day through the post I had a big glossy brochure from The Caravan Club listing their Escorted European Tours. I had a look through and nearly choked on my coffee when I saw the prices. Is it me or are they simply ridiculous ??

For example on page 30.

14 Night holiday "The Best of Brittany" May & Sept next year using your own accommodation facility be it Motorhome or caravan and towcar.

It includes

14 Nights campsite fees
4 Coach excursions to local towns
Tour "hosts"

Note that the above DOES NOT include any cross channel ferry, insurance etc 

The cost for two people is, wait for it............

£1389 :shock:

Now bearing in mind that these holidays are outside the peak school holiday season, and, making an assumption that a campsite in France at that time of year will cost you £35 (probably a bit on the high side but lets be kind here) The campsite cost for 14 nights would, if you were paying on arrival, be £560. 

Subtract £560 from £1389 and you STILL have a balance of £829.

That £829 is to cover 4 (local) coach excursions, say £20 PP so £40 per couple. That equals (4 x £40) £160 

That leaves a balance of £669 to pay for the "Tour Host" and of course The CC's profit.

That to me represents VERY poor value for money, especially as you have to ADD the cost of your ferry, fuel, any Peage charges etc to the £1389 holiday cost. 

On page 10 there is a 24 night trip to Andalucia, in Sept so again outside of the peak season, with 25 nights camp fees 5 coach trips and a Tour host and the cost of that beauty is £2300 Once again you have to pay for your own ferry crossing and get yourself to and from Andalucia. 

Is it just me or do others think the prices are simply mad, bearing in mind what the same trips COULD be done for independently ? 

Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Giz us a job :wink2::laugh:


tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not just you Andy, and I think you've been generous in your calculations.

The phrase that springs to mind is, _"First catch your mug!" _Then you can sell him anything.

Make it sound a bit daunting. Add in loads of apparently "bargain" extras, which are nothing of the kind if the punter is at all savvy . . . or knows about ACSI or Municipals, or even Aires. Chuck in a few very enticing photo's. Manage to mention something that creates a little uncertainty in the mind of the inexperienced punter.

Total rip off in my opinion.

Dave


----------



## bormy (May 1, 2010)

Dave & Mo couldn't agree with you more ,just going to look through the ACSI book (this years ) cost can't be much different ! bormy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And people pay it:surprise:
Our last 7 week tour to the south of France cost all in, just under £1100.
Ferry, fuel, gas and food, and we spent 5 weeks on pay aire's>
I am sure it could have been done cheaper, but we BBQ good food and drink good (ish) wine


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Something which does come to mind, is that frequently, when we talk to m/h users in the UK, some say, they couldn't go over the water without someone to follow, or show them how to go about it.
I have even heard some UK Truckers say similar!
It comes down to confidence, or fear of the unknown!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Interestingly I posted the same on a Caravan owners forum, the responses there are a little different !!! 

Most (on that forum) seem to think that there is clearly a market for such holidays at that price and its clear people are happy to pay the cost. Another simply posted that as its no compulsory for CC members to go on these trips he was going to move on !! 

Strange how attitudes vary between tuggers and chuggers isnt it???

Grath

You have a very good point about people being scared of going abroad, in fact in the same brochure there are a couple of "First time abroad" tours to Northern France, one to Brittany for 10 nights inc( 2 nights in the UK !!) a "driving on the right" practice session ????? 7 nights campsite in France, Info pack and a pack of hi vis jackets etc AND to be fair Portsmouth - St Malo return ferry and a few extras and the cost of that is .......


£2099 

As Dave said "First find your mug!!" 


Andy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

To some people the cost is irrelevant:wink2: 
Some people can afford a new top of the range Motorhome every two or three years.


Wish it was me:crying::grin2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

as someone who has regularly used a tour company whilst using my own motorcycles abroad I'd like to add a couple of observations that maybe slightly relevant

as a total novice to touring abroad many years ago it meant an easy intro to going 'foreign'

The initial travel across the water was prebooked, we'd turn up at the relevant hour and meet all of the others

I was issued with an itinerary showing start off positions, a suggested route for the day, with a prebooked hotel and evening meal. The hotels were quite often 4 & 5 star and available to us by being a. block booked and b. out of season

We could travel behind the tour leader in convoy, or, if we became sufficiently experienced, to travel with some others we'd part our ways and meet at the hotel later. 

Meeting similarly inexperienced newbies allowed for a bit of 'team' camaraderie and way to recount experiences enroute later on. 

As each day was preplanned and fully escorted if wanted it made for very easy European touring to many far away places, for me these have included Romania, Poland, Hungary, Croatia along with the easier parts of Western Europe - there is no way I'd want to travel to the likes of Eastern Europe alone as a newbie - I'd relish it now though

I still travel with the tour company on occasion in order to get the trip I want, other times it's on my own, but it's a great way to gain experience of 'abroad' and to make lots of new friends. Not everyone will be the person you'd want to share a beer with later on, but many will be.

To my mind it's not that dissimilar to what was said to start this thread, we were using our own vehicles, fuel, insurance etc with the bonus of prebooked accomodation. The CC also offer the accomodation i.e. campsites, and presumably full itinerary and the option of meeting up with other likeminded individuals enroute. I would perhaps consider it if I had a desire for somewhere a bit unusual, Morocco perhaps? But for many well seasoned travellers it won't appeal. 

I'm quite happy that my tour company was doing all of the leg work and was making money out of me, but it wasn't excessive really which is why I'd do it again - I'm just waiting to see what is in the 2016 planner that might drag me away from home

Experience gained on the bike abroad meant that my recent trips abroad in the MH have held less concerns to me than I was worrying over prior to my first trip. An added bonus has been the excellent advice given on MHF as an aid to travelling.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

To those of us who have had a fair amount of experience travelling in Europe it would seem ridiculous to pay those sort of prices but as Grath and Sprinta have said there are some who are a little nervous of putting their feet in the water for the first time.
For them the security of having everything planned and having tour guides to hold their hands is worth the cost.
After that first trip they are likely to go it alone in future.
Also, there is the social side as Sprinta said.
After changing from being a tugger to a chugger it took us quite a while to fully embrace aires after years of using campsites. At first we were a little nervous of the lack of security but now we rarely use a campsite.

We all have to start somewhere and perhaps those of us that have spent enormous amounts of our hard earned on motorhomes shouldn't look down on people paying a couple of grand for a first adventure abroad.

Richard.
PS. if any newbies are reading this and want a tailor made trip to Europe with guides we are available at short notice at very reasonable (to us) rates. :wink2::grin2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

And then there's this very generous offer on Caravan Talk http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/topic/110647-italy-lake-garda-with-a-free-escort/, aka Rapide561 on this forum (or used to be lol).

Am I right in thinking/reading that on the CC tour, you still have to make your own way (unescorted) to the chosen area?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sprinta

What you are talking about is a combination of personal idleness and the benefit of local knowledge.

Nothing wrong with either, and we did about a dozen similar trips on bicycling holidays - and thoroughly enjoyed them. They were expensive, but like yourself we were prepared to pay for the luggage to be transported to the next hotel, the comprehensive route notes, and all the fairly complex organisation that we didn't want to do.

What Andy is referring to is (_as I see it_) rather different, since hardly any organisation is required if/when you know about ACSI and Municipals, and there are very few extras included that couldn't easily be self organised on the spot by visiting the local Syndicat d'Initiative.

The CC are taking advantage of, and fanning the apprehension and uncertainty of inexperienced vanners (_of either persuasion_) to persuade them that going to France might be beyond their capability. That's different to providing the level of service you and I were talking about on the cycling and motorbiking holidays.

_"Driving on the right practice"_ !!!! That says it all . . . they only mention it to suggest that it's difficult and frightening, and to put more insidious pressure on novices to part with their cash when all they need is a few days on this forum to realise there's now't to it!!

Dave

P.S. Richard - I don't think anyone is "_looking down_" on the novice travellers. Rather suggesting that the CC is making capital out of their inexperience when, if it really was a members' *club*, they would concentrate more on support than profit.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont have any sort of problem with the PRINCIPLE behind these escorted tours, its the COST that I have a problem with.

Deefordog

Yes you are correct. You DO have to make your own way to and from the start point (and pay for your ferry as well) 

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We did a very similar holiday to Germany . It was organised and hosted by our very own Gaspode (Ken).
everyone organised their own ferry and route options and we all met up somewhere on the Mosel at a stellplatz.
The cost was ridculously.........low, and the company brilliant. But, more importantly, knowing that a shout for help and advice was only a phone call away was priceless.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

People differ in how they value goods and services and thus how much they are willing to spend. Perhaps it might be worth trying to understand why people are willing to pay this much money for these holidays and how is it that mugs and madmen can afford them. Maybe they know something others do not.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree that the cost seems out of order. 
The level of profit must be very high - but if you stay on CC sites you quickly realise that there is a lot of cash around. High proportion of big new caravans with the ubiquitous Land Rover Discovery. 
No skin off my nose if folks want to spend their cash on lining the CC coffers.
With a wee bit of social media know how a tour for those that want it could be organised at "cost" price with no add on. Just an experienced vanner in the group!
But hey what do I know


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We met up with a CC group in Norway a couple of years ago.


I wasn't too pushy on the cost but most of the comments reflected that they just turn up and that was it!
Many seemed to treat them like ships cruises and even did two or three a year.
Some actually picked parts of the trips or missed out some parts.


Silly money but so are cruises and they seem to be quite popular:surprise::grin2:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a free marketplace.

They are as free to offer these trips as are all sane people to reject them utterly, as ludicrous daylight robbery.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

To me, the prices being quoted are exorbitant and we would NEVER consider going on one....

BUT for some people going over the channel is a major step of confidence - driving, finding sites, finding things to do, companionship and so on.....

But the initial example has overlooked that the CC will charge for the administration of such an event, will charge to cover the costs of the "staff/experts" accompanying the trip, charge for the glossy brochure and the advertising and so on and of course they then are required to lump an extra 20% VAT on top of it.....

Bear in mind that the CC has probably negotiated MUCH lower campsite fees than we could get by simply turning up at the gate and the cost of the trips is also very high....

So, not for us, but it MIGHT suit some people who need their hand held in the heathen wilderness of France......, their satellite navigation systems presumably also have never been programmed to cope with having to drive on the wrong side of the road and as for the difficulties of filling up with "gasoil" (and pay for it) - they may well need someone to sit in with them every step of the way....

Let them go, if they want it (and they must or the CC would not offer such things) then that is their loss c/w the freedom of using their MH as most of us do - relying on our own intelligence and common sense.....

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Penquin said:


> To me, the prices being quoted are exorbitant and we would NEVER consider going on one....
> 
> BUT for some people going over the channel is a major step of confidence - driving, finding sites, finding things to do, companionship and so on.....
> 
> ...


But they don't get their hands held. They have to make their own way to the sites. Fill up with fuel on their own and sort out their own routes.
So the only extras they get is bingo and coach trips and some rather iffy company.
And the club has probably not got much of a discount on site fees anyway.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've had similar concerns about their campsite booking charges.

A couple of years ago I booked a ferry and 5 nights at Chateau Drancourt at St Valery sur Somme.

I think the charge for the pitch was about £22 per night for early June. We decided to stay a couple of extra days so when we went to book we noticed it was ACSI which we had and were charged €18 per night, or about £14!!!

I thought the CC was set up for the benefit of it's members and not to rip them off.

Having said that we always use the ferry booking service as in our experience they are always cheaper than booking direct.

Richard


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

In 1987 our first trip to France was on a forerunner of these current trips. It wasn't particularly organised as no one lead the group we just given fellow travellers names and registration numbers!! However it did set us on many subsequent trips under our own steam. We all have to learn somewhere. I am not sure why people knock such trips, if there wasn't a demand the Club would not offer them. I don't think anyone who has commented has said oh I would really like to do one of the trips but they are two expensive. The people knocking the trips, which goes hand in hand with knocking the Caravan Club no doubt are experience continental travellers so don't need the support offered by such trips. The people who use these trips obviously appreciate them and often it is their only route to travelling abroad. It's their money and they are entitled to spend it how they wish. 


David


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi All, these CC and CCC tours are interesting and especially helpful for those taking their first miles into Europe of further a field.

In the last 35 years, we've travelled all over mid and southern Europe with a VW then a trailer tent and then back to motor caravans and eventually motorhomes. So we feel quite comfortable wandering about.

But when we wanted to go to Morocco, and because we couldn't get breakdown cover (no national scheme, apart from ADAC ) we joined with a tour with a private company and had a great time but it turned out to be only 4 client vehicles and we had a great time. Next time we would probably do it ourselves, having experienced Morocco.

Back in the summer we were at our dealers open weekend summer party BBQ and sat with about 5 other couples chatting, eating and drinking. The topic of where we all went in our motorhomes was raised. Most didn't venture out of the UK, and by the end of the evening several wanted me to organise a French trip, or a Dutch Bulb trip or a longer trip to Italy. 

When we did the Rockies two years ago we bumped into a UK tour, it was a large group, some were happy, some felt rushed, some felt overwhelmed by the group size and most were amazed we'd sorted it ourselves. I'd decided that most of the tours were a bit rushed so we added a few days on, and then decided to do a round tour from Vancouver there was lots to see on both the southern and northern routes. We just turned up in a small town and asked about camping at the local tourist office or at the National Park.

This May in Sicily we bumped into a tour, they'd driven all the way, we used the ferry from Civitavechio. It was another big group, some had felt rushed around Palermo and Cefalu like being on route marches and having to meet a program each day. Our trip used alot of ACSI sites.

Having said all that, I fancy Greece, 40 years ago navigating around Corfu in a hire car was horrendous with Greek script on the road signs with only the occasional usual script. So do we do it ourselves or join a group and pay (through the nose)? and how easy is it to do Athens from a campsite? Ill raise the possible trip to Greece later in a separate thread.

cheers alan


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

That's why we left the CC, it's just a money making machine now. :frown2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just to clarify my original post.

I was NOT decrying the reasoning behind these tours. Some feel happier if they have their hand held whilst away and for them these trips would seem a good way of getting to grips with continental travel.

What I WAS querying is whether others felt (like me) that the costs SEEMED to be very high for what was actually being offered and represented poor value for money. Hence my inclusion of what I thought reasonable(ish) campsite fees and the breakdown of the cost of the "extras" 

I appreciate that the CC is a profit making organisation BUT (to me anyway) the profit margin appears excessive.

Andy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Going abroad on your own is daunting for the first time.
We were enormously helped by an article in MMM which explained;
Go to Roscoff (calmer than Calais for a first timer)
Turn left on to the main road
At the long wall on the right hand side turn right and you find the campsite at St Pol de Leon
Next day go in to St Pol de Leon at 2 o'clock when everything is closed and quiet to get a feeling for driving on the right.
(This is an abridged version of the directions and might not be right having been lost in the mists of time so don't follow it!)

We were greatly reassured by the the article and followed it exactly. By the time we'd done the St Pol de Leon trip (and had our first really French meal in a creperie that was still open for some inexplicable reason) we were more than ready to continue. This was the beginning of full timing for three years.

I think that CC should be helping first timers - not ripping them off!


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

I am currently looking at escorted tours with the caravan and camping club ccc a trip across Canada or Argentina . I know it will be expensive but I would not know were to start to organise it myself. We sat through the Argentina lecture and I picked up on the bit were in four weeks 4 vans picked up in excess of 20 punctures. There are few metaled roads. In these circumstances I would like some one with me . If I was a solo traveller I think I might consider this sort of trip .


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Billy

The CC escorted tours I was making reference to were in France which is a bit different to the wilds of Argentina. 

If I was looking at a trip such as yours I too would be looking for an organised trip, mainly because of the back up that would offer me SHOULD anything go awry so far from home. (I understand France now has electricity AND a phone system!) 

We went to China a few years ago, no way on the planet would I even consider trying to do it independently. But taking a trip to France is all together a different matter, and that's the point I was making, its ONLY France for heavens sake!!!!!!!!

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Friends of ours were constantly tell us they were experienced motorhomes. So I asked them why they didn't drive abroad. Sheepishly they admitted they didn't have the confidence.

So we booked both our vans and set off through France. It quickly became obvious they didn't like basic aires "Too much like car parks" they said.

As we drove further south I introduced them to French Municipal Campsites, and they loved them ......... particularly the price.

As we motored through the Pyrenees and into Spain, they realised they loved travelling on the continent, and that all they had wanted was a little help from someone who had down it many times before.

It's a market place, and if the Caravan Club sees an opportunity to make a lot of money providing members with the tools to travel more adventurously, then why not? I would never have paid those daft sums, but then in past lives my wife and I have both travelled widely.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hellooooooo.....

I was making reference to a CC holiday where you were required to get YOURSELF across the channel and get YOURSELF to the campsite. No assistance from CC for "newbies" whatsoever !!!!!! For which they want you to lash out well over a grand.

The other trip which WAS designed for newbies still struck me as pricey but I accept some would need the "comfort" of assistance for their first trip across the water. 

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I was actually agreeing with you Andy. Maybe you missed that.

It's crackers to charge such large sums for people who simply need a little help. I stopped thinking the CC was a club many years ago. It's just a business, and one that's out to make a profit. As I said, it's a market place and people can either cough up for the limited help, or smile and walk away.

Me? I prefer to help people.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

John

I was certainly NOT having a pop at you and I apologise if it seemed that way.

I was trying to get to all of those who keep saying "if people want some help then that's fine" by pointing out that my original post refered, in the main, to a trip where the CC offered nothing at all until you actually arrive on site in France so, by default, they offer NO assistance to anyone nervous about venturing across the channel AND the trip where they DO offer assistance spends the first two nights in the UK, lasts for less time yet still costs, what in my view, is a LOT of money.

I do sometimes wonder what people are actually concerned/worried/unsure about? 

Thousands of motorhomers/caravaners go abroad each and every year. Do they think these travellers disappear into a black hole in deepest darkest Brittany???

Andy


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Think of it this way.

My wife has just bought a laptop for £350 which is adequate for her needs. It's a tool. I am contemplating buying a new iMac for £1500. It does the same but the enjoyment I will get from using it is in my opinion, worth the premium price. I'm not the only one on this forum who pays a premium price for Apple products although I don't have an iPhone or a smart phone because I don't buy into that lifestyle.

I could buy an Elddis motorhome that does what my Hymer 504 B Class does. One is more than twice the price but gives me more than twice the pleasure of ownership. I am certainly not the only Hymer owner.

Let's say I can earn £75 an hour which is about the going charge at dealerships. I could spend a day booking my ideal Euro Tour which would mean I lose £300+ after deductions or I could stay in work and pay someone else, who knows what they are doing, to remove all the hassle. I value my limited leisure time at the same rate I earned.

I know a trainee engineer who was seconded from the north to a London firm. He complained in his first week that he had to pay £6 for a sandwich - admittedly a very good sandwich way above Subway standard. A month or two later he rang me to he'd bought a Power Station today [well the team he was part of had].

My point is that people's experiences in life and the way they live their life determines how they view the value of goods and services. I don't know why people buy these tours [we looked at them but decided they weren't what we wanted - never got to considering the cost]. Only they will know although I can imagine scenarios whereby some people will see them as value for money.

I do know how to cost a service and it is more complex than being suggested on this thread.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Brock

I bet there are VERY few people on this forum who are earning £75 an hour !!! For a 35 hr week that's £2625 per week or £136500 a year. Nice work if you can get it. 

I did ask at the start if others felt the same way as I do about the costs. Some do, you don't, that's what makes the world a diverse place. 

As others have said, for the sort of money the CC are asking I can have a month away including a ferry crossing so, to my eye, the CC are overcharging. You are most welcome to hold a different opinion. It's all down to personal opinion.

Andy


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Andy

I agree with you; in my opinion as a customer I would think £1389 + (other costs required) is poor value for 14 nights away.

When i look at the other side of it and see £669 remains for the host and profit, i don't fancy that either, assuming that the host is also away for 14 nights, you'd have to pay a lot more than that to employ me for 14 days. i assume the host is badly paid and the CC profit is also small.

Lee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lee

I think there's a flaw in your conclusion. The host is not going to be looking after just one vanner exclusively. Presumably there will be a number of punters under his wing at any one time, so the available cash for his salary and the profit margin will be £669 x that number.

I didn't look closely at the T&Cs before binning the booklet, but there may be a minimum number required to make each trip viable??

Dave


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

good point Dave, of course, doh!!

Lee


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

About 15 years ago we started going to France in a group of 12 people, 3 car loads, with the Church's Minister organising the weeks holiday in France.


We had been to France a few times before that, 1968 the first time, but weren't as confident as we might have been about travelling around France – the language being the main worry.


The Church's annual visits to France continued for 10 years and during that decade we also visited France more and more as independent travellers.


The Minister led visits helped fuel our enthusiasm for the country and now we have a MH we visit as often as possible throughout the year.


I agree the CC organised trips are grossly overpriced but if they encourage people to go to France, and other countries, and give them the confidence to travel in Europe then in the long run they are doing a good job.


The price quoted in the first post would have seen us with pocket money left over after our seven weeks in France this Summer but if people have deeper pockets than ours then it's up to them how they spend their money.


:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My younger brother (60y old) goes for every holiday with the same tour organiser. He never leaves the resort. A couple of years ago he had to walk 200m from the rail station to his hotel without a guide and rang me for advice. When I talk about what we do in the MH, he is amazed! He has never driven on the continent and has no intention of doing so. Earlier this year he paid almost £2000 for 10days in Scotland. He believes that he works hard to earn his money and he is entitled to spend it as he sees fit.

Clearly expecting travelers to get from Calais (or wherever) to the start point is not particularly supportive for "virgins" but it might give them the incentive to "just do it".

Once on the tour, do they get itineraries describing possible sites en route? We have just returned from Holland/Germany and I'm sure we missed out on many opportunities. "Unfortunately", we changed our plans from the Moselle to the north coast, so all of the original planning went down the pan. When we had WiFi I tried to find places of interest and, of course, visited TICs in every city/town where we stayed. However, if we repeated that exact route again I suspect we would visit other places and I guess that is where the local knowledge of the organiser is worth every penny.

Also, nothing went wrong. When we didn't know how to acquire electricity at Dummer See, I was able to use my school-boy German to sort things out: my brother only did French! Had it been something more important, we would have been on our own AND we could have been in serious difficulty. How do you put a value on that security?

Are these guided tours overpriced? I think so BUT I'm prepared to risk things - Gordon


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Brock said:


> Think of it this way.
> 
> My wife has just bought a laptop for £350 which is adequate for her needs. It's a tool. I am contemplating buying a new iMac for £1500. It does the same but the enjoyment I will get from using it is in my opinion, worth the premium price. I'm not the only one on this forum who pays a premium price for Apple products although I don't have an iPhone or a smart phone because I don't buy into that lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Banging you head against a brick wall springs to mind! In the main most people cannot accept that £1/£1000 is a lot to some and not to others and many having experienced both get on with life and spend it, after all it's only money.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> But the initial example has overlooked that the CC will charge for the administration of such an event, will charge to cover the costs of the "staff/experts" accompanying the trip, charge for the glossy brochure and the advertising and so on .......(etc)
> 
> Dave


don't forget the cost of the French breathalysers0:grin2:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

And the wages of the man with the red flag to walk in front of those motorised carriages. ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I didn't look closely at the T&Cs before binning the booklet, but there may be a minimum number required to make each trip viable??
> 
> Dave


On the basis of that profit margin it must be 1.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have only just read this thread.

I agree with Andy(OP) about the cost.

I am surprised that there were so many comments from people, or their acquantances, being so nervous about 'going abroad'.

So I am commenting not on the cost but to give some perspective for anyone reading this who is weighing up the idea of joining a group or going it alon.

I then reflected on my first experiences of motoring abroad - car not MH. I think it was a business trip to Paris, Brussels and Amsterdam and because a colleague and I wanted to take our ladies it was cheaper to take the car over.

I do not remember thinking twice about it. OK we had to be a bit cautious at the first French roundabout.

Also, when I bought this MH, my first, I did not think twice.

Firstly, France is one of the easiest countries to MHome by whatever method so best fo a nwbie to start there.

I would suggest to those considering about a group rather than going solo that they should consider certain factors -

Time - unless you are constrained, by work? then 2 weeks is too short/too rushed.

Leader of Group - experience?

Do you want to be with other people you have not met before?

Do you want to stick to a fixed itinerary or be free to go where you want at your own pace?

Touring in Scotland can have more challenges than much of Europe from the point of some challenging driving and planning for food, water, diesel etc.

As Andy said, the cost seems to be high. This year we have spent about 9 weeks travelling through Poland, Germany, France, UK, Spain and back and we spent about Euros 1,000, excluding the ferries.

It does seem by contrast that these tours are very expensive for the periods of time and what you get.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

A very concise and accurate post, sums it all up very well.

Fear of the unknown is often very misplaced. Once we had our first motorhome we couldnt wait to get abroad, so booked a campsite in Switzerland (in August!) bought a ferry crossing and "went for it" We couldnt believe the Aire system in France which was totally new to us, as was driving a MH sized vehicle on the "wrong" side of the road. It took us about a day to get aclimatised to it all. I still had to think carefully at multiroad crossroads just to work out where he other traffic (if there was any) was going to be coming from though 

Andy


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

bognormike said:


> don't forget the cost of the French breathalysers0:grin2:


......and dont forget the cost of erecting machine-gun manned watch-towers and razor-wire at each camp site in order to keep those pesky foreign GASSERS at bay. It dont seem quite so expensive now does it?

Caulkhead


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I hadn't thought about the "Gasser" danger, just goes to show the value of this forum doesn't it??

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I hadn't thought about the "Gasser" danger, just goes to show the value of this forum doesn't it??
> 
> Andy


Andy

The value for laughs as well as serious info - when we can tell them apart.:wink2:

Incidentally, as our Dorset Crime Correspondent can you please reveal to the 'gasping' public on here the following info for the area

How many reported incidents of MHomers (and caravanners, in your new role) of gassing were there between 28th Feb and 1st March in non-Leap Years from 1889 to 2015.?

How many Rolexes were stolen?

What gas the forensic experts detected in each incident?

Were the reports shared and compared with your 'Flic' colleauges?

Although you are retired, please treat this as seriously as a FOI request.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

More than happy to provide figures.

1. None 
2. Rolex's none (but 2 X garage bought cheapies showed the incorrect time) 
3. Flatulance !!!! (VERY nasty but easily detected and avoided by a "nostril" device) 
4. Oh yus!!, 

I trust the above answers your query fully??? If not please take a large single malt and have a lie down in a darkened room until matron brings your medication!

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Should anyone really fancy a supervised trip they could check out what ACSI offer see here https://www.acsicampingtours.co.uk/?post_type=tour&s=France&tour_types=3

Look to be more realistically priced, I haven't researched too deeply as they hold no interest for me but from what I saw seemed to fit the bill.

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Should anyone really fancy a supervised trip they could check out what ACSI offer see here https://www.acsicampingtours.co.uk/?post_type=tour&s=France&tour_types=3
> 
> Look to be more realistically priced, I haven't researched too deeply as they hold no interest for me but from what I saw seemed to fit the bill.
> 
> .


And they are for a more relaxed 3-4 weeks and at cheaper price.

Like you, I am not interested, but for those that are, I think all the info is worth airing.

People can still elect for tours if they want, but at least they have the info re alternatives, and relative costs between different organisations.

One would ave thought that a Club, whose overhead costs should be covered by subscriptions, would be able to offer a cheaper deal.

Geoff


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

But you are talking about the Caravan Club ..are you surprised 😬


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Should anyone really fancy a supervised trip they could check out what ACSI offer see here https://www.acsicampingtours.co.uk/?post_type=tour&s=France&tour_types=3
> 
> Look to be more realistically priced, I haven't researched too deeply as they hold no interest for me but from what I saw seemed to fit the bill.
> 
> .


The prices quoted on the ACSI web site are per person so when doubled are comparable to the Caravan Club prices which are per unit including two people.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have printed off the ACSI tour itinerary, found the locations in my France road atlas and then located nearby ACSI sites. All at a bargain price of FREE. :wink2::wink2:

No good getting older if you don't get wiser is it??

Andy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Which tour and where are you going? Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have an idea. I could do organised motorhome trips at the other end of the Spectrum. "How to see the best of Europe for free"! Well not quite free, you would have to pay me and supply beer, nibbles etc.

Seriously though I reckon I could put together an itinerary that would blow most first timers away. Maybe people are nervous about doing the Alps or the Pyrenees or are nervous about using Aires or even wilding. It wouldnt cost 2 grand either! Right, whos signing up?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I have an idea. I could do organised motorhome trips at the other end of the Spectrum. "How to see the best of Europe for free"! Well not quite free, you would have to pay me and supply beer, nibbles etc.
> 
> Seriously though I reckon I could put together an itinerary that would blow most first timers away. Maybe people are nervous about doing the Alps or the Pyrenees or are nervous about using Aires or even wilding. It wouldnt cost 2 grand either! Right, whos signing up?


Would the package include "how to reach Dover without something falling off"?


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Good idea Barry.
While you're sorting it out yyou can practice on us 
We're off to St Malo, Mont St Michel and the down the Western coast to Biarritz. We've not done this route before so any ideas would be great. 
Stanner - we've not had anything fall off (fingers crossed) but on our first trip across the channel we had the bizarre experience of waiting on a campsite for a gas fitter to fix the cooker


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stephandjohn

The first one I have worked out is the train orientated one that starts near Bordeaux. 

The trip you have planned is good, just make sure you visit the "Dune de Pilat" just south of Arcachon on the west coast. Worth Googling. Stay at the ACSI site, the view is awesome. Arcachon itself is well worth a visit as well.

I'll De O'leron is worth a look out of season (VERY busy in the season and at weekends) only one road on and off!! 

Beware of using the ferry across the Gironde at Royan, expensive doesn't come close, 17 minute trip which costs more than a return from Dover-Calais!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> Good idea Barry.
> While you're sorting it out yyou can practice on us
> We're off to St Malo, Mont St Michel and the down the Western coast to Biarritz. We've not done this route before so any ideas would be great.
> Stanner - we've not had anything fall off (fingers crossed) but on our first trip across the channel we had the bizarre experience of waiting on a campsite for a gas fitter to fix the cooker


Yes I probably can but it might be worth a new thread then people not reading this one will see it. Start a new one and Ill reply on that as will others. If you have secondary transport there are some crackers at all those places. Found a great Aire with hookup and services for €5 at Sanes about 7 miles from Mont St Michel. There is a new one a few miles up the coast from St Malo and a really good small one a bit further out. La Rochelle on the way down, Dune de Pyla as mentioned, couple of good aires on the two lakes between there and Biarittz and of course st Jean de Luz a bit further down.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Bazza,
They might take the Piste out of you at times, and I for one love reading your mishaps, makes a day at work pass with a smile,
BUT I did follow some of you 2013 trip that was on Hank the tank blog, this year,
some slight deviations but at lot of what you had done,
being relatively new to France we always look up what you guys have done and sort of make a trip out of it,
so thanks to you all really, well worth my few quid for the subs,
in fact next year I am trying to get a three month sabbatical from work, wow where did that word come from, is that the same as 3 months unpaid leave?
so might have you planning a trip down through Spain, southern France for us,
just goggling the price of Leffe 
Misty


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

StephandJohn said:


> Stanner - we've not had anything fall off (fingers crossed) but on our first trip across the channel we had the bizarre experience of waiting on a campsite for a gas fitter to fix the cooker


You will if you go with Barry, his motorhome seems to suffer from Leprosy. :wink2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Beware of using the ferry across the Gironde at Royan, expensive doesn't come close, 17 minute trip which costs more than a return from Dover-Calais!


I have heard there is a cheaper one halfway down the Gironde towards Bordeaux.

http://transgironde.gironde.fr/ftp/FR_document/tarif blaye 2015.pdf

€28.20 for camping car + 2 - one way.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've used the Lamarque - Blaye ferry to avoid the ridiculous cost of the Royan route, and it's fine.

There's also a popular stopping place for campers at Blaye, directly beneath the citadel.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Camperstop 2016 has just arrived so I looked up Blaye and its now on my list of places to visit.
Thanks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Hey Bazza,
> They might take the Piste out of you at times, and I for one love reading your mishaps, makes a day at work pass with a smile,
> BUT I did follow some of you 2013 trip that was on Hank the tank blog, this year,
> some slight deviations but at lot of what you had done,
> ...


Thats very kind thank you. I love planning trips and offering advice on places to go or stay. Its something I get quite excited about and can spend hours in the van checking out the next weeks locations. If I find a gem I dont like to keep it to myself and will always share this info and even put together the odd guide like the Pyrenees one last year or the aires by water for boaters I did a while back. All good fun and if it helps anyone and they enjoy it as much as us then that makes me happy.

No Leffe required but ill help where I can. The members on here have bent over backwards to help me over the years so if there is something I can provide in return and Im not good at anything mechanical Im glad to put my input in.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just as a point of interest, it seems that 'GB Privilege' Tours ceased trading earlier last year and has been relaunched as 'GB Motorhome Tours'.

http://www.ihoc.org.uk/content/gb-privilege

https://www.thegazette.co.uk/notice/2338402

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> We've used the Lamarque - Blaye ferry to avoid the ridiculous cost of the Royan route, and it's fine.
> 
> There's also a popular stopping place for campers at Blaye, directly beneath the citadel.


If you are travelling down the coast is €47.90 that much more ridiculous than €28.20? when you take the extra mileage into account?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but putting it bluntly all these organised tours are taking the p××s.
As all of lus seasoned travellers know going to France ,Germany ,Spain and many other European countries will find you in Motorhome heaven compared with the UK. You will find lots of like minded people regardless of whether you stop on a site an aire or anywhere. Save your money and just go for it as these "Tour firms " are just trying to make money out of you .


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

BrianJP said:


> Sorry but putting it bluntly all these organised tours are taking the p××s.
> As all of lus seasoned travellers know going to France ,Germany ,Spain and many other European countries will find you in Motorhome heaven compared with the UK. You will find lots of like minded people regardless of whether you stop on a site an aire or anywhere. Save your money and just go for it as these "Tour firms " are just trying to make money out of you .


Very true. But if you are a total novice and perhaps not so computer literate you won't 'know' that you don't know what we know.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stanner 

It cost me a bloody fortune one way in 2013, MH, 2 occupants, plus trailer carrying Smart car came out the best part of 80 euro's (Might even have been more) I certainly queried it and was shown the breakdown. It did cheese me off that they charged extra for EVERY person (inc driver!) 

We used the ferry to Blaye as foot passengers, the only slight note of caution I would add is that the Blaye ferry is a side loader so might be "interesting" with a larger MH.

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Stanner said:


> If you are travelling down the coast is €47.90 that much more ridiculous than €28.20? when you take the extra mileage into account?


Yes. :grin2:

We only paid €25.40. We weren't travelling down the coast, but heading NE and inland to re-visit a little site well before Royan that we had stayed at some years ago.

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Stanner
> 
> It cost me a bloody fortune one way in 2013, MH, 2 occupants, plus trailer carrying Smart car came out the best part of 80 euro's (Might even have been more) I certainly queried it and was shown the breakdown. It did cheese me off that they charged extra for EVERY person (inc driver!)
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten it was a side loader until I saw Andy's post. I wouldn't want to take anything aboard that is longer than 7.5m.

This is what we saw as we accessed from down the ramp.

.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Stanner
> 
> It cost me a bloody fortune one way in 2013, MH, 2 occupants, _plus trailer carrying Smart car _came out the best part of 80 euro's (Might even have been more) I certainly queried it and was shown the breakdown. It did cheese me off that they charged extra for EVERY person (inc driver!)
> 
> ...


You didn't say that and I didn't price for it.

Just checked and a trailer "3m+" is an extra 23.90€

An extra 14.10€ at Blaye.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

And what was with this months cc&c mag,
Yep expensive escorted trips
Misty


----------

